# I can't believe it's been 33 years



## RetPara (Feb 12, 2016)

Every one gets to make one tremendous, unrepeatable mistake in life.






Marrying me was her's.........


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 12, 2016)

As long as she wakes up every morning and thinks nothing more terrible than, "Well... it could have been worse," then you're good to go.


----------



## CDG (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations brother.  That's a long time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hmmm...she doesn't appear to be blind


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations! 33 years together is so good the read about.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2016)

Well done to you & the Mrs. And many more.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 12, 2016)

Mosel Tov!

M.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations brother


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2016)

Outstanding!  

I am halfway there, it's not always easy.

Congrats.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations, C!  That's certainly quite the accomplishment.  May the two of you have many more together.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 12, 2016)

My in-laws are celebrating their 67th in March. I wish you both the same.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Feb 13, 2016)

Congratulations.  A truly great thing, and something that is steadily falling by the wayside with my generation.  I have too many friends that have annulled or divorced before their 25th birthdays.  

Cheers to many more anniversaries for the two of you.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 13, 2016)

Conrats. Here's wishing you many more as well!!


----------



## policemedic (Feb 13, 2016)

Congratulations !


----------



## Grunt (Feb 13, 2016)

That is outstanding news! Congratulations on the accomplishment and I sincerely wish you many more happy and successful years together.


----------



## RetPara (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you!!!  I have really been lucky!!!


----------

